# Repair Corrupt/Dead SD Card



## yapper99 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have a 2 GB Core Micro SD Card that I use with a Multi-Card reader. Recently, I think the card got corrupted. Now, when I try accessing the card with an internal card reader; the card isn't even recognized by Windows, and when I use the card reader; Windows will see it is plugged in, but whenever I try to access the card or right click it; explorer crashes. I have tried this on multiple computers. However, when I use a third party program (CG Security- Test Disk) it sees the card and correctly identifies its size, so I'm pretty sure the SD card hardware is fine. I am not interested in recovering the data off the card, I just want to repair the SD card to a usable state. Does anyone know how, or what tools are needed to do this?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## upallnight200 (Jul 4, 2009)

1) Download and Install the Panasonic SD Formatter: http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/sd/download/sd_formatter.html
2) Make sure your SD card is detected and start the SD Formatter program. Your drive should be detected in the program
3) Set options:
Format Type: Full (Erase ON)
Format Size Adjustment: On
4) click the format button and wait...


----------



## yapper99 (Mar 27, 2008)

SD Formatter won't even start when the SD card is connected to the computer. And when I start SD Formatter, then insert the SD Card Reader and click "Refresh" SD Formatter stop responding......


----------

